# Audi Chorus vs Concert 2 radio and Ipod integration kit



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

My TT came with the chorus radio and the issue Im having right now is with my Ipod integration kit. I installed everything correctly I rechecked the wiring diagram just to make sure that it wasnt the issue. everything on the radio works now except for when I press mode it will not switch to the Ipod...Im curious if anybody ran into this issue, and if I need to get a concert 2 radio...also if I need a concert 2 radio will my wiring harness hook right up to it and work? thanks in advance


----------



## 90VR6RADO (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

G60JETGLI said:


> My TT came with the chorus radio and the issue Im having right now is with my Ipod integration kit. I installed everything correctly I rechecked the wiring diagram just to make sure that it wasnt the issue. everything on the radio works now except for when I press mode it will not switch to the Ipod...Im curious if anybody ran into this issue, and if I need to get a concert 2 radio...also if I need a concert 2 radio will my wiring harness hook right up to it and work? thanks in advance


I went this route with the Concert I (cassette). If you're wiring harness is similar to mine it should be working.
http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/connects2-usb-audio/

cheers


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

I bought the kit from the dealer, I would have taken it back and bought one of these other ones that looks much easier to install, but many of my CDC wires were damaged when they were being pushed out of the connector to make way for the new ones... I was reading on other forums about how the concert1 set up with the cassette which is what I have requires an extra ground hook up to turn on, but no further information is provided:banghead:


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

G60JETGLI said:


> I bought the kit from the dealer, I would have taken it back and bought one of these other ones that looks much easier to install, but many of my CDC wires were damaged when they were being pushed out of the connector to make way for the new ones... I was reading on other forums about how the concert1 set up with the cassette which is what I have requires an extra ground hook up to turn on, but no further information is provided:banghead:


Audi TT came with Concert I or II no such thing as Chorus on a US car.

Concert II doesn't work well in older TTs as they don't have 2002 +Can Bus support.

Once you install the adapter the changer doesn't work anyway so those wires from the changer really don't matter. The only connection that's important are the ones from the interface to the back of the head unit.

Can you use the mode button to select the ipod interface?

The Audi Ipod Interface seriously s#cks, i had one for less that two days and removed it and resold it on E-Bay. Best ones are aftermarket GROM or Blitzsafe IMHO.


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

AudiMick said:


> Audi TT came with Concert I or II no such thing as Chorus on a US car.
> 
> Concert II doesn't work well in older TTs as they don't have 2002 +Can Bus support.
> 
> ...


Thats correct it is a concert I... And for the other units, dont they just plug right into the original harness and then replug back into the head unit again? I can return the audi unit to the dealer, I suposse I wouldnt need to CD changer wires anymore, I just assumed that since those other kits plug into the old harness they used those wires somehow still.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

G60JETGLI said:


> Thats correct it is a concert I... And for the other units, dont they just plug right into the original harness and then replug back into the head unit again? I can return the audi unit to the dealer, I suposse I wouldnt need to CD changer wires anymore, I just assumed that since those other kits plug into the old harness they used those wires somehow still.


The plug on the back of the Concert I is like this










The plug on the bottom has three sections (some of the connector blocks actually come apart) . The third section is the CD changer, the aftermarket adapters use that connection the other (2) sections are line-out (Bose outputs) and option (data output to the cluster). You don't need the wiring coming from the changer.

The Blitzsafe unit works well, IIRC comes with color coded plugs. The GROM doesn't have the color coding but adds a feature where you can run it from the ipod or from the head unit (playlists 1-5).


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

AudiMick said:


> The plug on the back of the Concert I is like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My plug looks a tad different, the speaker wires are on the same plug as the cd changer, however this does help I think I will mess around with the adapter I have now to see if I am missing either power or ground, and if its neither of the two it will go back to the dealer at which time i will waste much less money on a better product:laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Off topic, but just for clarification, the Concert 2 is the CD version while 1 is the tape deck version? My CD unit says "Concert" and has no 2 on it, so I assumed it was a 1. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

G60JETGLI said:


> My plug looks a tad different, the speaker wires are on the same plug as the cd changer, however this does help I think I will mess around with the adapter I have now to see if I am missing either power or ground, and if its neither of the two it will go back to the dealer at which time i will waste much less money on a better product:laugh:


If your plug is different you have a problem, every Audi in the world is wired the same .

Audi just didn't wire your specific TT specially, just like you thinking the radio was a Chorus unit. Didn't happen.

The wiring for Audi Delta, Concert 1, Concert II and Symphony I & II is always pretty much the same. 95-2006. We have had a bunch of Audis in our family. 

The CD changer has line level input FROM the changer feeding INTO the head unit. The line-outs on the line-out part of the plug go OUT of the head unit TO the Bose amp.

If you have something different it's all crossed up and you should consult an official Bentley service manual for the correct wiring colors.

Be careful you will blowing fuses before you know it.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

20v master said:


> Off topic, but just for clarification, the Concert 2 is the CD version while 1 is the tape deck version? My CD unit says "Concert" and has no 2 on it, so I assumed it was a 1. Thanks in advance.



Concert II is 2002+ with CD


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

well the reason I was confused with the stereos is because mine sais on the front audi "chorus", and as far as the wiring, nothing is crossed or messed up everything is the way it came from facotry, there are two large black plugs and a smaller red plug. the wiring diagram makes it look like 4 plugs total. Im going to print the diagram out and go over my wiring harness and see the difference if there is any


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

G60JETGLI said:


> well the reason I was confused with the stereos is because mine sais on the front audi "chorus", and as far as the wiring, nothing is crossed or messed up everything is the way it came from facotry, there are two large black plugs and a smaller red plug. the wiring diagram makes it look like 4 plugs total. Im going to print the diagram out and go over my wiring harness and see the difference if there is any


 If your Car has Bose and no Navigation, you might only have 2 plugs.

Plug III is power / K-line and Antenna.

Plug I is Bose outputs/ Options and CD.

If it really says Chorus it's from a non-us car. The A3 had Chorus cassette in Europe.

http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/audi/radios/radios.html


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Regardless of what radio I have, I am going to need to make this unit work because the dealer wont take it back now because I opened the bags. Im already flustered with it and I havent even had a chance to take a look. I do rmember when I first plugged everything in and tested it I pressed the mode button and the light lit up for a couple seconds and turned off. Since that attempt, everytime I press Mode, it does nothing. All fuses are good unless there is a hidden fuse for the CD changer. Any help at this point is much needed:laugh:


----------



## G60JETGLI (Apr 21, 2012)

Problem fixed! The issue was it was not getting any ground. I removed the ground from where the directions said to display it and wired it straight into the ground on the main plug...It works great now thanks for the diagram I love seeing the Audi symbol when I plug my IPOD in


----------

